# Für alle die einen Open Beta Key zu verschenken haben



## _flo93_ (3. September 2009)

Dachte mir, ich mach mal den Thread auf, für alle, die zuviele Open-Beta Keys haben und welche verschenken möchten. Dann muss nicht jeder extra nen Thread aufmachen. 
Wer einen zu *verschenken* hat kann hier gerne posten. Sobald der Key vergeben ist bitte kurz bescheid geben damit keine unnötigen PMs versendet werden.

*BITTE KEINE "ICH BRAUCHE NOCH EINEN KEY"-POSTINGS!*

danke
flo93


----------



## leckaeis (3. September 2009)

Endlich hat es wer verstanden ...

Btt.
Einen Key hätte ich noch übrig ..


----------



## Maju (3. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Endlich hat es wer verstanden ...
> 
> Btt.
> Einen Key hätte ich noch übrig ..



hey ich hätte gern den key, wenns möglich wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (3. September 2009)

Ich hoffe meine PN war schneller *g*


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

-weg-


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Ist von Buffed nicht gerne gesehen, glaube dass der thread leider schnell dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## paparon (3. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ist von Buffed nicht gerne gesehen, glaube dass der thread leider schnell dicht gemacht wird.




warum soll buffed den thread zu machen? ich finde diesen sehr community freundlich!


----------



## _flo93_ (4. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ist von Buffed nicht gerne gesehen, glaube dass der thread leider schnell dicht gemacht wird.



das hoffe ich mal nich^^

wollt einfahc nen sammelthread dafür haben, damit nich jeder nen extra post aufmachen muss. thread kann ja von mir aus nach der ob gelöscht werden^^


----------



## Dessertdog (4. September 2009)

Also für die, die noch keinen Key haben würd ich das Vorschlagen:

http://cgi.ebay.at/AION-Pre-Order-Bonus-CD...id=p3286.c0.m14

-> Pre Order Key um 4 Euro bei Ebay! Hab ich selber so gekauft und läuft prima!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr braucht nur PayPal und ein Telefon wo sie euch kurz erreichen können ^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (4. September 2009)

Also wenn noch wer einen Key zuviel hat würde ich mich auch freuen wenn ich den haben könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Finde den thread übrigens gut. Habe selbst schon daran gedacht einen zu machen fals ich doch mal einen zuviel Gewinnen solte. Aber bisher hab ich ja nicht mal einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (4. September 2009)

Ich kann jeden verstehen der noch unbedingt einen Key haben möchte für die Open Beta nicht desto trotz gilt in diesem Thread absofort:

*KEINE Gesuche mehr! Bitte nur noch Posts von Leuten die einen Open-Beta Key abzugeben haben.*

Solltet ihr also, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, einen Open-Beta Key zu viel haben könnt ihr dies hier gerne Kundtun und einen anderen buffed-User damit eine Freude machen! Gesuche, dass ihr gerne noch einen Key hättet sind hier nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Tharis84 (4. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe noch 3 Keys übrig für die OB.Muss aber vorweg sagen das ich keine Garantie gebe ob die Keys funzen.Da es ja gestern zu massenweise Fehlkeys gekommen ist.
Wie dem auch sei....
Die ersten 3 die mir eine PN schicken bekommen den Key.
Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück.

EDIT: ALLE KEYS SIND WEG


----------



## Espe89 (4. September 2009)

Hi Community

Ich hab mal eine Frage, die nur am Rande des Topics hier ist.
Wie kommt man denn sonst eigentlich an einen OB key? Nur, indem man sich die bei Ebay kauft, oder gibt es andere Alternativen?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Gewinnspiele...


----------



## Acuria (4. September 2009)

Habe [sup]1 Key für die Aion Open Beta abzugeben[/sup].

Pm an mich aber ACHTUNG: Solche Mails wie giev key oder solche Faxen werden direkt gelöscht, lasst euch mal was einfallen.



Lieben gruß



EDIT: Key ist weg


----------



## Pente (4. September 2009)

Nochmal klar und deutlich für alle: *KEINE "ICH WILL EINEN KEY!"-POSTS!!!*

Habt ihr, aus welchem Grund auch immer, einen Open-Beta Key zu *verschenken* könnt ihr dies gerne hier kundgeben! Alles was in Richtung "ich habe keinen Key, bitte gebt mir einen" oder gar "ich würde meinen Key verkaufen" geht ist zu unterlassen und dies hat auch seine Gründe!

*Edit:* hab mal den Thread-Titel und Eingangspost entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## Acuria (4. September 2009)

Lieber Todesstern, 



deine Anfrage war so lieb das ich dir gleich eine PM mit den Daten schicken werde.




Ich wünsche dir viel Spass in Aion.


----------



## Squizzel (4. September 2009)

Ich verschenke 12 Open Beta Keys.

PM einfach an mich. Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Wer mehr als einen Key braucht (für Freund/Freundin) soll es einfach erwähnen. Mehr als 2 Keys vergebe ich aber nicht pro Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Man ist mein Postfach voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry an all die, die keinen Key bekommen habe.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. September 2009)

ich raff das ganze irgendwie net ganz..wenns open beta ist..warum braucht man dann keys?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Weil du nen Key brauchst um dir nen Aion Acc zu bauen...aber da die Keys frei zugänglich sind...wat solls...


----------



## RetPali (4. September 2009)

Ich Versteh auch nciht, wieso dieser Therd nicht erlaubt sein soll. Wenn jemand nen key hat und ihn nicht braucht, soll ihn doch hergeben. Es gibt halt Luete die weniger Glück haben

und danke für therd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (4. September 2009)

RetPali schrieb:


> Ich Versteh auch nciht, wieso dieser Therd nicht erlaubt sein soll. Wenn jemand nen key hat und ihn nicht braucht, soll ihn doch hergeben. Es gibt halt Luete die weniger Glück haben
> 
> und danke für therd.
> 
> ...


Er ist doch erlaubt.
Es ist nur nicht erlaubt bzw nicht gerne gesehen das 100000 Leute schreiben: Hey ich brauch einen Key, hat wer einen für mich? Sowas ist nicht erlaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (4. September 2009)

Habe leider keine Key, aber zur Frage:

Es handelt sich um eine Open Beta und nicht um eine Public Beta. Deshalb werden Keys gebraucht. Der zweite Grund ist, dass man mit dem Key seinen Account für Aion frei schaltet.

Nutze diesen Post auch zum eventuellen Key verschenken.

Mfg


----------



## Spongel (4. September 2009)

Hallo!

Konnte AION bis jetzt noch nicht antesten...vielleicht komm ich ja noch an einen key ^^

lg Spongel


----------



## Yours (4. September 2009)

Alle meine Keys sind weg -edit-


----------



## wernerwalla (4. September 2009)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Hi Community
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage, die nur am Rande des Topics hier ist.
> Wie kommt man denn sonst eigentlich an einen OB key? Nur, indem man sich die bei Ebay kauft, oder gibt es andere Alternativen?


Habe  meinen key  aus  Game  shop,,,  norm  wird  der  kostenlos  vergeben  wenn  de das  original  spiel  vorbestellst
grüss


----------



## Squizzel (4. September 2009)

Die von mir angebotenen Keys sind alle weg.


----------



## Kiolas (5. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe auch noch einen key für die open beta zu verschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der erste der mir eine pn schreibt bekommt ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

garantie das der key funzt gebe ich aber nicht.


Na dann mal viel glück


----------



## Kiolas (5. September 2009)

So mein Key ist weg 

viel glück denen die noch keinen haben


----------



## MansionCross (5. September 2009)

hab momentan noch 3 keys zu verschenken.. 
give pm^^

verlos die dann per ene mene mu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT:
ps hab 2 verschenkt und 2 neue bekommen! XD
werde die 3 restlichen keys dann so gegen 17 uhr verschenken^^

(so gibts mehr zum ene mene mu'n q.q)


EDIT2:
bis 17 uhr kann man ruhig pms schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ab dann wird rumge'mu't 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg =)


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. September 2009)

:'(


----------



## Re4p3r (5. September 2009)

MansionCross schrieb:


> hab momentan noch 3 keys zu verschenken..
> give pm^^
> 
> verlos die dann per ene mene mu!
> ...




eine frage... lost du um 17 uhr aus an alle die sich bis dahin melden oder an die schnelslten die sich ab 17 uhr bei dir melden?^^ 

EDIT: Achte auf das registrierdatum^^ nich das sich tausend leute nen acc. für heute machen um dir PNs zu schreiben weisste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilyy (5. September 2009)

Also Ich hatte Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,  mein OBKey von eurogamer zu bekommen, bloss leider ist er Fehlerhaft --heul--.


Naja sollte noch ein netter und glücklicher da sein der vielleicht mehr wie einen hat und diesen nichtmehr braucht würde ich mich gerne freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Und grosses Gratz an denen die einen bekommen haben und was ganz wichtig ist auch geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Gruss
Emilyy


----------



## MansionCross (5. September 2009)

so den letzten key werd ich nun auch noch verschicken und dann sind die 3 auch weg..
ALLE KEYS WEG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tut mir leid an alle die nicht er'muH't wurden q.q"""

EDIT: achso .. ich hoffe mal alle keys funktionieren einwandfrei <3^^

viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (5. September 2009)

jupp hat er!
Dank dir noch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (5. September 2009)

na seht ihr es gibt auch gute menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. September 2009)

danke auch es geht :>


----------



## Yours (5. September 2009)

Hätte noch einen 
Ist getestet(d.h. er funktioniert)
Pm me


----------



## Yours (5. September 2009)

So Key is weg an RDE
Viel Spaß in Aion


----------



## Waterboarding (5. September 2009)

Verdammt^^.


----------



## kekei (6. September 2009)

Hab auch noch einen, getestet ist er nicht, hab den aber beim Gewinnspiel gewonnen und sollte daher klappen^^
Der erste der hier Antwortet bekommt ihn!


----------



## kekei (6. September 2009)

ist raus^^


----------



## faceman8 (6. September 2009)

Hier hab ich auch noch welche gefunden


----------



## Berghammer71 (6. September 2009)

tehantichriz schrieb:


> würd auch gern mal ne Runde aion spielen, bin aber leider nicht an nen key gekommen =/
> wär super, wenn jemand einen über hat und nicht unbedingt spielen will, der ihn mir überlassen könnte (will jetzt auch keine 3-5eur für en beta key ausgeben), würde mich über eine PM freuen!
> 
> danke und gruß!



Anfang der Woche kommt ein neuer Schwung key - logischerweise vermutete ich mal ohne Gewinnspiel, da sonst
die Beta vorbei ist, deshalb solltet ihr diesmal schneller sein..

Also aufpassen ! - Vor allem fileplanet trau ich die oder andere Aktion noch zu.


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

NUR posten, wenn ihr einen Key übrig habt, nicht wenn ihr einen wollt.


----------



## Ravnecks2.0 (7. September 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

habe heut beim E-Mail-Lesen festgestellt das ich wohl einen Beta Key gewonnen habe. Da ich diese Woche einfach keine Zeit zum Zocken habe möchte ich ihn gern verschenken.

Also wer bis heute Abend 20 Uhr die besten Gründe postet, warum man Aion kaufen sollte, bekommt den Key von mir.

Viel Erfolg,
Ravnecks2.0


Edit:
Danke an den Mod der meinen Post hier rein verschoben hat. Sorry, hab nicht gesehen das es dafür schon einen Thread gibt. ... Bitte schickt mir die Gründe per PM damit hier nicht alles zugespamt wird.


----------



## PsYcHo098 (7. September 2009)

Ich bitte =)
Hab leider noch keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (7. September 2009)

*Los geht es: Schnappt euch einen unserer 1.000 Keys!*

gl @ all 
(so weiter zocken) i can fly^^

http://aion.onlinewelten.com/news.php?catid=8


----------



## bayern_bua (7. September 2009)

juhu onlinewelten dein Freund und Helfer xD

Danke euch jetz kann ich entlich au zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachixxx (7. September 2009)

Auf 4dreamers.net werden 30 Keys vergeben.


----------



## paparon (9. September 2009)

hab einen key abzugeben. wer interesse hat bitte PM


/EDIT: ist weg. viel spaß


----------



## Yrhi (9. September 2009)

Hab keinen Key, hätte gern einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## interpol (9. September 2009)

hast einen per PM bekommen.


----------



## Hackebeil (9. September 2009)

so ein key wär schon was tolles nicht wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja ich klapper gerade alle seiten ab die ihr gepostet habt aber iregndwie gibts nirgendswo mehr einen schade


----------



## paran0ids (9. September 2009)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Beta-Key freuen, vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Steely82 (9. September 2009)

würde auch sehr gerne einen nehmen wenn jemand einen über hat . danke


----------



## Gossenreiter (9. September 2009)

Hätte auch gern noch nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## D_E_A_C_O_N (9. September 2009)

also wer noch einen überhat ich würde den abnehmen, hoffe ja immernoch einen von dem neuen 1000er Schwung zu bekommen, sind die eigentlich schon raus? Einsendeschluss war doch 12 Uhr oder??


----------



## Freewalker (9. September 2009)

Ich habe auch einen Abzugeben. Ich hab einen gewonnen obwohl ich der Meinung bin gar nicht mitgemacht zu haben^^

/edit sagt: Ihr sollt nicht sagen das ihr einen wollt sondern nur posten wenn ihr einen abzugeben habt^^


----------



## killersalami (9. September 2009)

Hab auch noch einen abzugeben.. Der erste der mir ne PM schreibt bekommt ihn..

/edit: und schon ist er weg..


----------



## luca423 (9. September 2009)

hallo, 
würde mir das spiel sehr gerne auch mal anschauen, habe bis jetzt bei jedem gewinnspiel mitgemacht, dass ich finden konnte und bei dem buffed gewinnspiel heute morgen, war ich noch auf der arbeit und konnte dies somit nicht wahrnehmen.
mist ich weiß auch nicht, warum ich bei solchen dingen immer pech haben muss, vllt sind nicht alle so fair und machen nur mit einer e-mail adresse mit ;-( 
Naja, vllt kann sich ja einer erbamen und schickt mir nen key, den er übrig hat...

Schon im vorraus danke =)


----------



## prohead (9. September 2009)

Hab auch einen Key zu vergeben... die erste nette PM bekommt einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: key weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torxes (9. September 2009)

Ich hätte auch noch nen Key ab zugeben.
 Erst PM der/die bekommts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luca423 (9. September 2009)

hätte ihn gern aber mein nachrichtensystem spinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
ich hab nur pech bei sowas
ah jetzt gehts^^


----------



## jo0 (9. September 2009)

Hier gibt es noch Keys:
http://gamers.eurogamer.net/giveaways.php?id=86963

Wenn alle weg sind, hab ich auch noch 2 Keys --> PM me ^^

Edit: *Keys sind jetzt vergeben!*


----------



## Slaargh (9. September 2009)

Falls noch Jemand einen Key zu vergeben hat. ich wäre interessiert.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Raaandy (9. September 2009)

geht nochmal alle schnell afu eurogamer und regestriert euch dann gibts hier den key 

http://gamers.eurogamer.de/giveaways.php?id=86964


----------



## Eloit (10. September 2009)

Ich haette da noch einen Preorder Key - Da ich einmal nur den Preorder Code und einmal das Spiel (dann auf einer anderen Seite) vorbestellt habe.
PM an mich - bitte keine "gief key" Nachrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Open Beta koennt ihr natuerlich auch damit spielen!
Die erste sinnvolle PM kriegt ihn (Gruende warum genau ihr als eine/einer der Ersten Atreia betreten solltet sind + Punkte). 
Keine Lust den Key auf Ebay oder sonst wo zu verscherbeln. Habt dann ab dem 18ten Zugang zur Char Erstellung und ab dem 20ten zum Headstart Event!

Viel Spass und rann an die Tasten!


Edit: Key vergeben!


----------



## Lydwin (10. September 2009)

Hallo
Hab auch noch nen Key zu vergeben

und weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (10. September 2009)

Hätte auch noch einen... sry das ich so selten emails checke, sonst hätte es den schon vorgestern gegeben^^'
Der erste der hier antwortet bekommt ihn!


----------



## Celdin (10. September 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch einen... sry das ich so selten emails checke, sonst hätte es den schon vorgestern gegeben^^'
> Der erste der hier antwortet bekommt ihn!


ich hätte ihn gerne.wurde mich freuen wenn er noch da ist^^


----------



## kekei (10. September 2009)

Celdin schrieb:


> ich hätte ihn gerne.wurde mich freuen wenn er noch da ist^^




hast ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (10. September 2009)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Key.
Ich hab das komplette Spiel von 9 GB gesaugt und stundenlang gewartet, um dann festzstellen das ich keinen Key hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wenn jemand einen Key hat...Bitte.

Edit: Habe einen Danke


----------



## Waterboarding (10. September 2009)

Falls noch jemand einen zu viel hat bitte Nachricht an mich senden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Water


----------



## FlixFlux (10. September 2009)

Huhu,

ist da vielleicht noch jemand ganz Nettes, der mir einen Key gewähren kann? 
Habe zu spät vorbestellt und nun sitze ich da. : )

MfG


----------



## Tshenna (10. September 2009)

Huhu

ich hätte auch noch zwei Keys zu vergeben falls noch jemand Interesse hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Tshenna


----------



## phl10 (10. September 2009)

Ahhh hab need! Jemand noch einen?


----------



## MansionCross (10. September 2009)

hätt noch nen key zu verschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sobald ich wieder on bin verschenk ich ihn an die netteste pn xD

EDIT 

key ist an die erste nette pn raus.. 

sry an die anderen q.q


----------



## Diman (10. September 2009)

Hab auch einen zu verschenken, wer nett frägt der kriegt es auch!!!

Edit: key ist weg


----------



## Stole (10. September 2009)

Ich bin auch noch auf der suche nach nem Key wäre schön wenn noch jemand einen für mich überhätte =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Stole


----------



## jo0 (10. September 2009)

Vergebe hier noch 3 Keys: http://forum.aion-daily.de/das-spiel/betaf...ys-zu-vergeben/

Bitte hier bei Buffed keine PN schicken, Vergabe findet nur da statt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Alle weg!


----------



## M3g4m1k3 (10. September 2009)

würd das spiel so gern antesten, hat wer nochn key? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e
hab jetzt einen, vielen dank an die person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (10. September 2009)

Würds auch gern mal antesten hatte aber noch kein Glück einen zu bekommen.
Also wenn wer noch einen über hat würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg DexDrive


----------



## yessee (10. September 2009)

mimmimi


möchte auch so gerne mit meinen freuden spielen,hät da noch wer einen über? BITTTTEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Meike1982 (11. September 2009)

hallo ihr lieben

ich suche einen beta key für meinen freund der das spiel gerne antesten möchte.
er wäre sehr überrascht und würde sich freuen da wir gerade ein baby bekommen haben und er bissl
abwechslung braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pn gerne

gruß meike


----------



## Kindgenius (12. September 2009)

Ich suche auch einen Key, hab bei allen Verlosungen kein Glück gehabt, wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiwayari (12. September 2009)

Wäre auch noch sehr dankbar für einen Key, falls jetzt noch jemand einen über hat.
Nach 3 gescheiterten versuchen den Client über den Browser zu laden ist er nun über Torrent mit sagenhaften 50-70 kb/s erst heute fertig geworden..
Wollte einen Account erstellen und habe gerade erst gemerkt dass man überhaupt einen Key braucht für die "Open" Beta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3rne5t0 (12. September 2009)

Wie ich sehe wird hier ordentlich nach keys gebettelt, auch wenn meine changen doch eher gering sind will ich trotzdem hier mal mein glück versuchen. Ich suche ebenfalls noch ein Beta key denn ich würde wirklich zu gern die Klassen ansehen und allgemein ein blick drauf werfen. Ich mach mir gern meine eigene Meinung ich würde mich riesig über ein Beta key freuen noch viel mehr freuen. Falls einer noch Mitleid mit mir hat einfach Pn an mich ansonsten wünsche ich allen Beta teilnehmer viel Spass und gutes gelingen. 

Mfg 3rne5t0


----------



## SuperAlex (27. September 2009)

Ich will keinen Key!


----------



## Kafka (27. September 2009)

etwas spät die beta is schon bissal vorbei^^


----------



## Ciry (27. September 2009)

verkaufen einen pre order code für die dies verplant haben sich den hut, das 20%xp amulett(5x) und den resi buff ring zu holen geb ich hier die chance da ich von amazon einen bekommen habe und einen aus einem gewillspiel 


BTW: ich hab den vom gewinnspiel damals benutzt daher is der pre order code von amazon noch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei interesse pm an mich


----------

